# HTML Newsletter nicht sichtbar bei gmx web.de oder anderen freien Anbietern



## Amr0d (24. Oktober 2003)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe für meine Firma einen Newsletter gemacht den wir über eine Serienmail Software an unsere Kunden schicken. Das Problem ist nur das viele von unseren Kunden eine GMX Freemail web.de oder anderen Adressen der gleichen besitzen. Wenn man diese dann über den Browser abruft erscheint manchmal nur Text, bei dem anderen Text mit Hintergrund oder anders. Jedoch erscheinen nie Bilder in der Email und da der Newsletter eigentlich zu 90% aus Bildern besteht ist das ein ziemlich großes Problem. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit das auch Leute die Ihre Email über den Browser abrufen die Volldarstellung erhalten? Dazu kommt das er alle Bilder als Anhang mitschickt obwohl die eigentlich über unseren Webspace abgerufen werden sollen was auch im Quelltext festgehalten ist. Falls es was nützt: Wir sind bei Hosteurope und ich benutze MailOut Professional zum versenden.

Gruss

Philipp


----------



## ZaMpTi (15. Januar 2004)

Entweder die mail mit den Bildern als anhang senden,
oder als HTML iframe und die Letter dann auf der eigenen Seite Hosten.

Oder was ich machen würde, einfach auf die ganzen extras verzichten denn ein kurzer klarer text is besser als viel verschnürkelte gfx!


----------

